# Timing belt replacement interval (years)?



## BobThe (Sep 8, 2012)

As per my other post about my clutch, I recently repurchased my old Z31. I did the timing belt on it back in 2003 at 117k miles and now it is closing in on 160k miles so I should have about another 20k miles to go before I need to replace the belt again.

All that said, we also own a 2005 Honda Odyssey. Honda says the belt needs to be replaced every 105k miles or 7 years. Our 05 only has 90k miles on the clock, but her birthday was May of 05 so it is now past due for its timing belt (which will be getting replaced in the next couple weeks since it is an interference engine as well). 

That got me thinking about my Z. She has only gone 40k since its last change, but it has been 9 years. Is there any years in service lifespan on the timing belts on Z31's? I did multiple searches, but I keep coming up with 60k miles but nothing time in service related.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's 9 years old, I would recommend replacing it. No, Nissan doesn't specify year interval recommendations on their timing belts (although, they should). When I was a Nissan tech, we used to recommend 5 years for the 60000 mi. belts and 6 years for the 105000 mi belt. Timing belts are rubber and can experience dry rot in addition to the normal wear and tear. For me, considering most Nissan engines are interferance type, 6 years is plenty long enough on any belt, regardless of mileage! Timing belt jobs are much cheaper than valve jobs!


----------

